# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  NIKONOS

## jay

hey leute,
mein name ist jasper und derzeit arbeite ich auf fuerteventura in einem surfshop fr wellenreiten.
ich beschftige mich schon seit jahren mit der surf-fotografie doch hatte nie genug geld mir ordentliches material zu kaufen (zumal die liebe zum surfbrett ja auch nicht ganz gnstig ist...).
seit letztem jahr habe ich eine so genannte NIKONOS inklusive blitzgert! das paket bekommt ihr in second hand online-shops schon fr 100-200.
es ist recht gewhnungsbedrftig mit dem gert umzugehen aber die vorteile sind eindeutig:
gnstig, klein, frderung der kreativitt durch minimalismus und simplezierung! was fr mich am ausschlaggebensten war ist die krnung, es handelt sich nhmlich um eine analoge-sucher-kamera. jetzt nicht zusamenzucken! negativscanner gibt es auch schon fr 100. das heit ihr bekommt ein komplettes set fr 200-300! komme gerade von einem indonesientrip zurck wo ich nur diese eine kamera, ohne blitz dabei hatte! bei jeder surf-session mit dem shortboard hatte ich sie auf dem rcken hngen und wenn mal jemand nah an mir vorbei surfte, einfach auslsen. habe auch schon selbstportraits auf dem longboard damit gemacht die erstaunlich gut geworden sind weil das objektiv ein weitwinkel ist!
fr weitere Informationen geht auf http://www.surfbrettkaufen.com wo ich derzeitig beschftigt bin.
im folgenden nur ein paar beispiele:
keep surfing!!!

----------

